# No flare ups with Flame Disk Bowl Masterbuilt XL:



## mmiller (Aug 14, 2015)

I found out how to use the Flame Disk Bowl without your wood catching fire. First remove the Flame Disk Bowl and allow the Smoker to reach your desired temperature. When the desired temperature is reached, open the door and insert the Flame Disk Bowl with the wood in it. Close the door and allow the smoker to return to your set temperature. The wood chunks will start producing thin blue smoke for hours without catching fire. I have tried this method on two different occasions and it works. I have also tired all the other methods (cast Iron fry pan, chips wrapped in foil, putting legs on the Flame Disk Bowl, the Tube Smoker, the MB Cold Smoker Kit, Smoke Daddy, custom built stainless steel grate) they all worked to a certain degree. Then I ordered a new Flame Disk Bowl and after 4 years of trying all the methods and Mods, I discovered the Flame Disk works.


----------



## davefincher (Oct 30, 2021)

Where do you place the wood chunks in the disk? How many chunks?


----------



## bill1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Exactly!  Don't add the smoking wood until the thing reaches temperature and the "ThermoTemp" gas flow has been reduced to a low flame.  
I recommend keeping water in the water bowl during this warm up process as well.  The thermal mass keeps the interior temperature more stable when you open it to add the chips (and meat).


----------

